# moroso



## belén

Hola foro,

¿Sabéis cómo se dice "moroso" en inglés? En el diccionario no encuentro ninguna palabra que me acabe de gustar! 
Pura curiosidad. 

Gracias y saludos,
Belén


----------



## gms

Could it be overdue?


----------



## jacinta

Moroso = tardy (???) ¿Cómo quieres decirlo?  ¿Cuál es la frase entera?


----------



## belén

Hola
En realidad no pertenece a ninguna frase. Justo estaba ayer hablando con una amiga que me comentó no se que de unos morosos y caí en la cuenta de que no conocía ninguna palabra en inglés para ese término. Lo busqué en el diccionario y me salió "slow payer, defaulter" pero me preguntaba si existía alguna palabra menos "seria" que defaulter...
¡¡¡Gracias!!!


----------



## Vicki

"Deadbeat" me parece una buena traducción. 

Es muy informal. Quiere decir "una persona que no paga sus deudas."

Vicki


----------



## belén

Muchas gracias! No tenía ni idea...


----------



## jacinta

Yes, deadbeat is good.  Less slangy is delinquent.  If you are delinquent in paying your bills, you're going to ruin your credit (or lose friends).


----------



## Vicki

Sí, Jacinta, "delinquent" también puede servir bien como adjetivo. 

Pero (como sabes) cuidado con el sustantivo... "delinquent" quiere decir "criminal" o algo así.

Vicki


----------



## Dora

Una traducción aceptable sería:  delinquent customer.


----------



## jacinta

Sí, claro.  "A delinquent" es, a lo mejor, un joven o adolescente que cometa un crimen, contra la ley o la sociedad.  Entonces, para tener el significado de moroso, es un adjectivo, como muestra Dora.  No pensaba en explicar esto, gracias, Vicki.


----------



## Vero

jacinta said:
			
		

> Sí, claro.  "A delinquent" es, a lo mejor, un joven o adolescente que cometa un crimen, contra la ley o la sociedad.  Entonces, para tener el significado de moroso, es un adjectivo, como muestra Dora.  No pensaba en explicar esto, gracias, Vicki.


Chicas:
Por favor recuerden  que los delincuentes pueden ser de cualquier edad, el significado en ninguna manera distingue a los delincuentes jovenes o viejos, se que escribiste "a lo mejor " pero no nos confundais.  No hay que ser...
paz,
Vero


----------



## Vicki

Sí, por eso se dice "_juvenile_ delinquent" ...

Vicki


----------



## hanna

Cuando se trata de un país que no paga su deuda externa, se usa "default".  Y me parece que también cuando una persona no le paga al banco.


----------



## Vero

"bad debtor"
or "in  arrears"
or maybe "dawdler"

ok now I'm obsessing...


----------



## natt

i think it's correct to say "bad debtor" = "mal deudor" or "slow pay" = " lento en pagar" or just "debt" = " deudor"


----------



## jacinta

Vero said:
			
		

> Chicas:
> Por favor recuerden  que los delincuentes pueden ser de cualquier edad, el significado en ninguna manera distingue a los delincuentes jovenes o viejos, se que escribiste "a lo mejor " pero no nos confundais.  No hay que ser...
> paz,
> Vero




¿Un "delinquent" en inglés no tiene el mismo sentido que en español, tal vez?  Debería de haber dicho 'por lo regular "a deliquent"' es un joven y no "a lo mejor".  No se lo dice de un adulto, _generalmente_.  

En mi diccionario Webster's:  delinquent: -n. a delinquent person; esp; same as juvenile delinquent


----------



## Maru

jacinta said:
			
		

> ¿Un "delinquent" en inglés no tiene el mismo sentido que en español, tal vez?  Debería de haber dicho 'por lo regular "a deliquent"' es un joven y no "a lo mejor".  No se lo dice de un adulto, _generalmente_.
> 
> En mi diccionario Webster's:  delinquent: -n. a delinquent person; esp; same as juvenile delinquent




Es español quedaba perfecto "a lo mejor" porque tanto es "delincuente" un joven o un adulto. De hecho, ahora que lo pienso, por lo general me hace pensar en un adulto, si no me especifican que el delincuente es un joven. (esto es una preciación totalmente subjetiva, ok?... )  
Ahora que leo con detenimiento el post en cuestión (el de Jacinta), quiero que sepas que al menos a mi, lo que me  hizo pensar en deliquent=joven delincuente, no fué el "a lo mejor", sino que pusiste "joven o adolescente", si en cambio hubieses escrito "joven o adulto", no se daría el malentendido.


----------



## laurajimenezgarcia

Hola a todos, ¿alguien podría decirme la traducción al inglés del termino "moroso"?
(En español, moroso en la persona que lleva meses sin pagar lo que debe.)

¿could it be "Deadbeat"?

Muchas gracias


----------



## luar

Encontré esto en el diccionario de nuestro foro, espero te ayude: http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=morosa


----------



## cubaMania

Sí, laurajimenezgarcia, "deadbeat" es informal para el que no paga sus deudas.
EDIT:  or for somebody who lives off others.  If your brother-in-law lives in your spare room, doesn't have a job, doesn't pay you rent, and eats the food from your refrigerator you might call him a deadbeat.


----------



## ailama

Aqui van tres opciones: "_bad_ _debtor_" o "_defaulter_" o "_slow payer_".


----------



## Cracker Jack

Can it be ''delinquent payer?''


----------



## Fernando

I would say ailama is right. To me deadbet is very informal and delinquent is adjective, not noun. In accountancy, I would say "Bad Debtor"


----------



## laurajimenezgarcia

Muchas Gracias A Todos!


----------



## cachaco

Creo aportar algo más diciendo que moroso queda mejor como _"overdue_"

Es la palabra que se usa cuando uno se atrasa en los pagos o devoluciones de algo.

En la biblioteca= "_Your book is overdue two days_" 
Se ha atrasado dos días en devolver el libro


----------



## jomaro

Hola amigos (as):

Disculpen que me meta...para mi esta discución es muy valiosa. Ingresé a leerla porque estoy con el problema de que no se como explicarle (_utilizando la palabra moroso_) a un cliente, que solo habla inglés, que está moroso. 

Muchas gracias

Me parece que la palabra "delinquent", es muy delicado utilizarla, porque se puede prestar a malas interpretaciones. No se si estoy en lo correcto, por esa razón, escribo en este foro, ya que siento que están participando personas que conocen bastante y todos sus comentarios son muy valiosos.

Pregunto: ¿será mejor utilizar "defaulter", aunque se utilice para paises?

¿es el término "deadbeat" muy muy informal?

muchas gracias


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Porqué no usar algo como "su crédito tiene saldos/pagos    en  mora/vencidos/atrasados" para que no le digas moroso.
Jomaro, te recomiendo eso. Cuando trabajé en cobranza de un banco, evitábamos a toda costa llamarle "moroso" a un cliente, precisamente por lo delicado de la palabra. Oh, y bienvenid@ al foro 
Saludos...
Tigger


----------



## aurilla

Si es coloquial, "deadbeat" es la perfecta. Por cierto, es la que utilizan para describir a los padres divorciados que no pagan la manutención de sus hijos. Son "deadbeat dads" (dad = coloquial para padre).


----------



## lauranazario

jomaro said:
			
		

> ¿es el término "deadbeat" muy muy informal?


Hola Jomaro.
Yo tendría muchísimo cuidado al utilizar la palabra "deadbeat" ya que por lo menos en la cultura norteamericana es un término que conlleva un sentido altamente peyorativo, una carga inherente bastante negativa.

En cuestión estrictamente de negocios, es común utilizar "delinquent" para denotar una cuenta morosa -- y en nada implica que se esté tildando a nadie de "delincuente" o de que haya hecho algo ilegal.
En este caso, Delinquent y Delincuente son perfectos ejemplos de _false cognates_, términos que no son equivalencias directas el uno del otro.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## jomaro

muchas gracias a todos 
 de veras...

buen consejo tiger, gracias.

muchas gracias Lauranazario

entonces...¿te parece que use delinquent? perdona que vuelva a preguntar, pero quiero estar seguro.
 te agradezco múchísimo

no lauranazario...volví a leer tu respuesta y está clarísima, disculpá y muchas gracias


----------



## Obberon

I think "deadbeat" is insulting slang, and "delincuent" could be construed as accusing.
I would refer to morosos as either debtors or those that are "in arrears". 
I translated *Presentación de la lista de morosos y acuerdo para adoptar medidas legales contra pagadores morosos, así como recargos por morosidad.*
as - *Presentation of the debtors list and agreements on the legal action to be taken against debtors in arrears and surcharges to be applied for arrears.*


----------



## UltiMATE jugador

Obberon said:


> I think "deadbeat" is insulting slang, and "delincuent" could be construed as accusing.
> I would refer to morosos as either debtors or those that are "in arrears".
> I translated *Presentación de la lista de morosos y acuerdo para adoptar medidas legales contra pagadores morosos, así como recargos por morosidad.*
> as - *Presentation of the debtors list and agreements on the legal action to be taken against debtors in arrears and surcharges to be applied for arrears.*



I think that _debtor_ is a partially correct translation, though not completely correct, for *moroso*.

*moroso*—->(a) que la persona tiene algún tipo de deuda que tiene que pagar, y (b) que no está haciendo sus pagos de esa deuda de la manera exigida por sus obligaciones contratuales

_debtor_——>implica que tiene deuda, pero no necesariamente implica que no esté haciendo sus pagos. Alguien que tiene una hipoteca, pero que está haciendo todos sus pagos de ducha hipoteca a tiempo, todavía es un _debtor_ hasta que hayan pagado toda la casa/hipoteca

Yo diría que para decir moroso, se tendría que decir ‘debtor in delinquency’ o ‘delinquent debtor’.

[edit: “delinquent debtor” es muuuucho más común según Google]


----------



## pontchartrain

Dora said:


> Una traducción aceptable sería:  delinquent customer.


I found this definition:

"[una persona] Que se retrasa en el pago de una deuda o en la devolución de una cosa.

A "delinquent customer" is someone who does not pay his or her bills on time. In this case delinquent means "overdue" or "past due," so you could translate it this way.

"Deadbeat" could be a good choice but it is very colloquial and has a negative connotation.


----------



## UltiMATE jugador

If the debtor-creditor relationship is one of customer-seller then ‘customer’ works. But I feel there are plenty of examples of where a person owes debt, but wouldn’t be called a customer. So it works in some situations but not all. ‘Client’ works in other situations too, as it all depends on the context. On the other hand, ‘debtor’ is rather formal sounding but works regardless of context, which is also the case for *moroso*.


----------

